# Road signs showing cities in non-neighbouring foreign countries



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

In this thread, let's collect photos of destination/distance signs displaying names of cities abroad that are _not in a neighbouring country_. 

I do not think of the funny arrows pointing to all directions with "Buenos Aires 14.000km" and the like on them, but regular road signs. To start:










Italian city displayed on German A8 Autobahn sign. First time I observed a city not in an adjacent country signposted in Germany.

Any more?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Munich/München (Germany) is also signed in Italy right before the border with Austria.

Rijeka/Fiume (Croatia) signed in Italy:









Trieste (Italy) signed in Croatia:









I've also seen Graz (Austria) signed in Croatia (by Varaždin).


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

I remember, that I saw a pic from the dutch A4 where was a distance sing signing London.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

great thread!

does that count?  only an oval, not a city. D signed on A1, Slovenia.


DSC07265 par d.hofburg, sur Flickr


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Switzerland has a border with France but in this case the road goes thru Italy 
:cheers:


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

no ovals? all of them swiss cities?


----------



## Escher (Jan 17, 2005)

It's hard to spot those in Brazil and it's neighbors since the dimensions of the countries. But on some trips I had the opportunity to see some. As I saw they are minority here, near borders it's more common show the country names instead cities.

Southern Brazil, near the Uruguay border (near for brazilian standards, 266km for the border at Chuí)












At the border, on the Uruguay side. Curiously it has even the brazilian road number (BR 471)












This is in San Luis province, in Argentina, more than a 1000km from the nearest brazilian border. :nuts: It says "Mercosul Road Network - Bi-oceanic Central Corridor". It's one of the international routes that links Atlantic and Pacific seaports.












This is near Campo Grande, in Brazil. Funny because someone tried to write in Spanish and misspelled (there's no double SS in Spanish) :lol:












In Acre state, near the border with Peru (Assis Brasil is the border town)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Verso said:


> I've also seen Graz (Austria) signed in Croatia (by Varaždin).


there was sign for Wien at A4 at Zagreb bypass near Sesvete. Also I remember sign which said "Austria" at D2 in Virje  both of those are removed now. 

There is sign for Ljubljana somewhere near Beograd.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

^^ I've seen a sign somewhere in The Netherlands indicating the distance to Copenhagen, Denmark, and one in Oradea, Romania telling the distance to Vienna, Austria. On this forum I've seen pictures of a Polish sign indicating Budapest and Vienna, and a Serbian sign indicating Athens.

I don't know any of this kind in Hungary. It would be cool to sign Brno on M15 or Kraków on M2


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

x-type said:


> There is sign for Ljubljana somewhere near Beograd.


How could I've forgotten:









http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7291/19968l.jpg


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

BND said:


> Serbian sign indicating Athens.


Actually there are signs indicating Thessaloniki in Serbia near Nis, I don't remember signs for Athina


----------



## Schwarzpunkt (Apr 12, 2011)

BND said:


> ...On this forum I've seen pictures of a Polish sign indicating Budapest and Vienna,...


Łysa Polana (PL) near SK border

I've been here a few times but I never photographed this sign.
So I take the photo from the Polish forum (thanks, Kronos KBC).
3 capitals signed: a very important road :colgate: 



Kronos KBC said:


> Luki_SL
> 
> Ta tablica odległości to chyba została niedawno postawiona...
> 
> *Fotki z sierpnia 2006*


----------



## BND (May 31, 2007)

x-type said:


> Actually there are signs indicating Thessaloniki in Serbia near Nis, I don't remember signs for Athina


Yeah, my fault, Athens is signed in Macedonia


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

.....


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

In Belgium,near the crossing E411/E25,are signs for Lyon and Dijon and the road goes thru Luxembourg :cheers:
Distance sign for Antwerpen near Cologne thru the Netherlands


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

Verso said:


> How could I've forgotten:
> 
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/7291/19968l.jpg


that one is probably a sign for LJ most far away.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Portuguese signs don't even have cities in Spain, let alone in France


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

hofburg said:


> that one is probably a sign for LJ most far away.


It's probably 20 years old, when former Yugoslavia existed, since there are no ovals HR for Zagreb and SLO for Ljubljana...


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

// Oh I get it now :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That is not a destination in a non-neighboring country


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

In Monaco, there are references to places in Italy.

And I know of a few references to places that are in a neighbouring country, but for which you are guided through another neighbouring country:
- München on the Swiss A13 (route through Austria)
- Feldkirch on the Swiss A13 (route through Liechtenstein)
- Metz and Brüssel on the German A64 (route through Luxembourg)
- A one-off sign to Dijon / Lyon on the Belgian E25 (route through Luxembourg)
- Antwerpen on the German A4 at Aachen (route through The Netherlands)


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Most people wouldn't consider Estonia and Sweden to be neighbouring countries so:












Grisent said:


> And behold - as Rebasepoiss mentioned previously, distance to Kapellskär!


In Tallinn there are also several signs for Stockholm:


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

del


----------



## economia (May 19, 2011)

In spain have some sign showing to Brussel.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Most people wouldn't consider Estonia and Sweden to be neighbouring countries so:


Signs pointing to ferries are an interesting one indeed. In the Dutch ferry port of Hoek van Holland, you will come across a couple of signs to Harwich. I believe that most other ferries to the UK are simply signposted as "England". All are signposted with a ferry symbol though, so strictly speaking, it is not a reference to the other country, but just to the ferry port.

In Poland, I have seen pictures of signs to Helsinki followed by a ferry-symbol. That sign was actually posted well to the South on the E75, which is supposed to take the Gdansk - Helsinki ferry. Problem is that the Helsinki service was suspended ages ago.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

-Pino- said:


> Signs pointing to ferries are an interesting one indeed. In the Dutch ferry port of Hoek van Holland, you will come across a couple of signs to Harwich. I believe that most other ferries to the UK are simply signposted as "England".


Yes they are. Although they use the Dutch translation (_Engeland_):


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Schwarzpunkt said:


> Łysa Polana (PL) near SK border
> 
> I've been here a few times but I never photographed this sign.
> So I take the photo from the Polish forum (thanks, Kronos KBC).
> ...


This is the weirdiest sign I have ever seen in Central Europe! I know there is Bratislava signed near Zwardoń. It is quite far away from PL too. :nuts:

Btw, beautifle valley, I have never been there. hno:


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

-Pino- said:


> In Poland, I have seen pictures of signs to Helsinki followed by a ferry-symbol. That sign was actually posted well to the South on the E75, which is supposed to take the Gdansk - Helsinki ferry. Problem is that the Helsinki service was suspended ages ago.


There is, in fact, a Rostock-Helsinki ferry. I wonder how that's signposted in Germany.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Klaipeda, Oslo and Göteborg are signed in Kiel, Germany.


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

in the same country are signed Oslo and Verona :nuts:


----------



## Dantiscum (Jan 10, 2006)

-Pino- said:


> In Poland, I have seen pictures of signs to Helsinki followed by a ferry-symbol. That sign was actually posted well to the South on the E75, which is supposed to take the Gdansk - Helsinki ferry. Problem is that the Helsinki service was suspended ages ago.


The Helsinki signs in Gdansk have been already crossed out. The true reason for this was, that the neighbour city of Gdynia introduced a new ferry conection with Helsinki and they wanted to avoid misleading road signs.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

The photo that I saw is below, but it turns out that it was a photo from the early 1990s. Chances are that the references to Helsinki have not only been removed from Gdansk, but also from this particular sign 630 kms to the South. In any event, the E75 still runs into a dead end at the port of Gdansk. It was not rerouted to Gdynia.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

economia said:


> In spain have some sign showing to Brussel.


Where exactly? Is it one of those temporary black-on-yellow signs, like the ones written in Arabic?


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

A nice example fitting here, posted recently in the Albanian roads thread



RolexAL said:


>


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

what kind a joke is that?  in what unit are those numbers??


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ As the crow flies. The old sign showed Dubrovnik, Split, Koper, and Trieste (but with road distances). I know there's a sign right before the Albanian-Macedonian border with distances to Skopje, Sofia, Belgrade, Istanbul, and perhaps some other city. Btw, I think "Viene" (for Vienna) is a mistake, because the city is called Vjena in Albanian.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Belgium: Aachen is signed on the E314, but route is via the Netherlands. And the way back: Antwerpen is signed in Germany - again via the Netherlands.











Saudi-Arabia: Oman is via UAE.









Germany from Switserland via Austria:









There are even signs from Netherlands to the Netherlands via Belgian territory (like here: Breda from Zundert is via Belgium


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

hofburg said:


> what kind a joke is that?  in what unit are those numbers??


That looks more like those signs they put up at tourist locations like Lands End or on top of Table Mountain with arrows to places on the other side of the world like "Auckland 13670 km", "Beijing 12345 km" than a road sign (numbers made up BTW).


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Palance said:


> There are even signs from Netherlands to the Netherlands via Belgian territory (like here: Breda from Zundert is via Belgium


I know this is quite off topic, but there is a railway track from one Slovak town to another Slovak town, but via Hungary. 

It is track no. 117 between Kalonda and Veľký Krtíš in Southern Slovakia  - http://www.zsr.sk/buxus/images/MapasietZSRvelka.jpg


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Verso said:


> Ystad (Sweden) signed in Poland:


There are ferries to Ystad from Poland. And yes, I know this from watching _Wallander_.


----------



## GCarty (Dec 4, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Here you have an example.
> 
> Algeciras and Almeria are indicated, both in Spanish and Arabic.
> 
> All Spanish drivers will look for any other indication on crosses (Cordoba, Sevilla, Jaen...), but for someone who wants to go to Morocco or Algeria, these are the two main indications they need


Just a quick one for any Spanish readers...

Are Muslim visitors to Andalucía resented at all by the locals, in a similar vein to how the Poles resented German _Heimwehtouristen_?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not Spanish, but I don't think the two situations can be compared. Germans lived in actual Poland until 60 years ago... Muslims ruled Andalucia more than 500 years ago. I don't think a Moroccan father says to his son "hey, why don't we go and see were your great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grandfather lived?"


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

They aren't exactly visitors either, they just go through Andalucia. And its not like all the Muslims left, the rulers did, the people stayed and gradually converted to Christianity


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> And its not like all the Muslims left, the rulers did, the people stayed and gradually converted to Christianity


Not exactly. The gradual conversion was made during the Reconquista beginning ca. in year 800 until 1500. In 1600 there were more than 320 thousand Muslims left in Spain, and few years later only 10000 remain, the others were in fact expelled.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Its true that many were expelled and many killed as well, but many converted to Christianity instead of expulsion, although the New-Christians were still killed sometimes


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

g.spinoza said:


> I'm not Spanish, but I don't think the two situations can be compared. Germans lived in actual Poland until 60 years ago... Muslims ruled Andalucia more than 500 years ago. I don't think a Moroccan father says to his son "hey, why don't we go and see were your great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-great-grandfather lived?"





DanielFigFoz said:


> They aren't exactly visitors either, they just go through Andalucia. And its not like all the Muslims left, the rulers did, the people stayed and gradually converted to Christianity


Muslims entered in Spain (and Portugal) in 711 and the arrived north in 720. 
It is a "record" of conquering considering the century. The best explanation that you could find is that Spain and Portugal had a very good road network because Roman Heritage.

One of the most important battles was in the begining of Andalucia in 1212 (Navas de Tolosa, close to A-4) and made Al-Andalus (name of the Arabic territory) very small (and with a high density of population, as well as all of them where always retiring to some cities).

Final conquest was January 2nd, 1492 at Granada. Muslim presence at Europe went down with that.

1492... the same year (very little studied) when all jewish where expelled from Spain. There are still a little colony at Israel who speaks "sefardi", a dialect of Spanish... very curious because has not evolution. Something similar of talking a 15th century language. I tried once to understand a newspaper and was really difficult, even if almost of all words are in Spanish or are Spanish evolution in different way (it is not a Latin language but a Spanish language different evolution to a dialect): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sephardi_Jews#Language

And 1492, the year when three Spanish ships discovered America and began the conquests there.



Today there is nobody at Spain that can be considered as Muslim heritage. Of course there are a lot of buildings, art and even some words in Spanish that come from that Heritage.


Usually, Muslims travelers at Spain are people who were born in the north of Africa and live anywhere in centre-western Europe... and for holidays they get the car and make a several days trip.

There are also people in Spain... but they understand Spanish and do not need indications in their language.

But the number of people that comes from France, Belgium, Germany, northern Italy... to Morocco is really big.
And they do not know Spain, neither the language, neither the cities.

This is why, in some specific crosses it is pointed also in Arabic. And it is pointed only direction south. When they come back to their homes it is supposed they know the name of the cities even if different language (or at least, they took care in the first journey to know the name of the crosses).

There are not too many, but there are in the most important points.


On the other hand... I didn't find the signal on google but I remember that entering in Spain from Irun (Atlantic border with France) in the AP-8, near the cross to San Sebastian it is indicated in Portuguese and in Arabic that to go to Morocco and to Portugal all drivers must turn and take the A-1 there.

But I haven't seen any signal at Burgos pointing that direction Portugal they must continue A-62 -Valladolid and direction Morocco they must continue A-1 -Madrid.


----------



## sallae2 (Feb 7, 2008)

x-type said:


> Actually there are signs indicating Thessaloniki in Serbia near Nis












http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50169020


----------



## slickman (Jun 14, 2006)

alserrod said:


> On the other hand... I didn't find the signal on google but I remember that entering in Spain from Irun (Atlantic border with France) in the AP-8, near the cross to San Sebastian it is indicated in Portuguese and in Arabic that to go to Morocco and to Portugal all drivers must turn and take the A-1 there.


Wasn´t it the opposite: they must turn via Bilbao? I think they removed the signal.



> But I haven't seen any signal at Burgos pointing that direction Portugal they must continue A-62 -Valladolid and direction Morocco they must continue A-1 -Madrid.


After the toll-area there is a signal pointing Madria Valladolid Portugal.

It doesn´t make sense pointing the direction of a country ou city once, they should be announced frequently and I have doubt if it is so on the tables above.

EDIT: I found the new place of the sign: http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll...q-Uhd8etcnkgD_cPG2Jm9g&cbp=12,220.37,,0,10.81


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

And... seems curious... because there is no border with Morocco in Europe (14 km of ocean). But they point where to go direction Morocco (several ports possible depending of your choice)


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Genova (I) ferry port with North African destinations given:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Romania and Slovakia signed in Slovenia:









(my photo)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Well... they are neighbourgh cities but it is an international signal.











I think (have to check) that it is the first indication (from that direction) where Gibraltar appears.

But... The mountain in the middle of the photo is Gibraltar. In the right you have the beach and sea. I think there is no way to get wrong until the last cross.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Is this La Linea?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*In Algeria showing Oujda a moroccan city*


----------



## Macedonicus (Aug 9, 2011)

Athens signed in Macedonia.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

CasaMor said:


> *In Algeria showing Oujda a moroccan city*


Old pic or they just reopen the border? Or maybe is open only for autorized people?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

This thread is for *non-*neighboring foreign countries. Which Algeria isn't in Morocco and Greece isn't in Macedonia.


----------



## khawa (Sep 28, 2008)

italystf said:


> Old pic or they just reopen the border? Or maybe is open only for autorized people?


It's not open at all at this time. Notice there are barriers all across the carriageways after the exit.

The message communicated is that this side (Algeria) is prepared to reopen the border.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

khawa said:


> It's not open at all at this time. Notice there are barriers all across the carriageways after the exit.
> 
> The message communicated is that this side (Algeria) is prepared to reopen the border.


I wonder what happens if you drive at 130 kph and you notice this barrier at last (expecially at night).


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Sign for Budapest in Dole, Jura, Eastern France. Taken by a friend a few days ago.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Morocco*


----------



## Izumo (Sep 28, 2005)

Near Amsterdam A2


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't think that sign still exists... It's now a mega-wide motorway with 12 lanes at that point.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Izumo said:


> Near Amsterdam A2


I was always wondering whether there are Dutch destinations given somewhere in Luxembourg. Now you present the opposite, which I wouldn't have expected ...

Excellent photo from Morocco, though most Europeans (including me) will have to look up some of these destinations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Nah. Laayoune is the capital of Western Sahara. Nouakchott is the capital of Mauretania and Saint Louis is the border town in Senegal I believe. Weird that Dakar isn't on it, you'd expect Dakar over Saint Louis.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> *Morocco*





Wow!!!!!!


How many hours can you need to arrive to St. Louis?


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah. *Laayoune* is the capital of Western Sahara. Nouakchott is the capital of Mauretania and Saint Louis is the border town in Senegal I believe. Weird that Dakar isn't on it, you'd expect Dakar over Saint Louis.




Western Sahara is administrativement at all part of Morocco. 
Other thing is that United Nations do not recongnise the region but their own territory.

A referendum is requested... and the problem is "who can vote"?. The last "people account" was made in 1974 when it was a Spanish province and we can assure that it is out of date.

About the name of the capital... I will never be used to the "French??" translation.
Original name (in Latin characters) was "El Aaiún" and Laayoune in French sound very close to El Aaiún in Spanish (I have to say that it is not an easy word to pronounce)

Here, a signal about the street it has in my city:
http://maps.google.es/maps?q=calle+...oid=Ah-IvKkq3CLWsqSry-ZsPw&cbp=12,136.29,,0,0


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nah. Laayoune is the capital of Western Sahara. Nouakchott is the capital of Mauretania and Saint Louis is the border town in Senegal I believe. Weird that Dakar isn't on it, you'd expect Dakar over Saint Louis.


Western Sahara is in Morocco. 



alserrod said:


> Wow!!!!!!
> 
> 
> How many hours can you need to arrive to St. Louis?


I have no idea. I have never been to the Sahara.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

alserrod said:


> Western Sahara is administrativement at all part of Morocco.
> Other thing is that United Nations do not recongnise the region but their own territory.
> 
> A referendum is requested... and the problem is "who can vote"?. The last "people account" was made in 1974 when it was a Spanish province and we can assure that it is out of date.
> ...


Laayoune / El Aaiún = the eyes (in arabic).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> Western Sahara is in Morocco.


I know (depends on your point of view though), but if you add "Western Morocco Sahara" it's more clear where Laayoune is located. "Southern Morocco" is somewhat ambiguous (for many people Agadir is also southern Morocco).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I know (depends on your point of view though), but if you add "Western Morocco" it's more clear where Laayoune is located. "Southern Morocco" is somewhat ambiguous (for many people Agadir is also southern Morocco).




considering that most of Morocco is in the Atlantic coast and few of the territory in the Mediterranean, "western Morocco" is almost all the territory.

The situation at UN about Western Sahara is not clear and for them, officially it is part of Spain (as well as Eastern Timor was part of Portugal, according to UN, until the day before its independence). 
But the reallity is that Spanish administration left the territory in 1975 and never asked for them. There are some protests from people who lived there to the government with no result.

As far as I know, they had three months to decide if keeping the nationality (and leaving the territory) or standing in the territory with a new nationality (with Equatorial Guinea was similar), but the problem became when information was not enough and people knew about them after that official period (we are talking about communications in the middle of the desert in 1975).

Since then it has been part of Morocco until now.



In fact, the mainest importance of the territory (absolutely all desert) was some phosphates mines. They had a conveyor to transport them until the sea and carry by ships. They had no roads and no harbour.
You can see the old point for picking in the sea
http://maps.google.es/?ll=27.061954,-13.431988&spn=0.01093,0.075445&t=h&z=14&vpsrc=6

I had a boss several years ago who was working there as mainenance manager and was fed up because his wife was living at El Aaiún and he could go there only twice per month (he lived in an army territory) and he could visit family only once or twice per year. He told me that it was in the middle of nowhere and was surprising that so many interest in those mines.



But... Sahara desert do not finish in the coast. If you see north east of Fuerteventura island (the nearest to continental Africa) near the town of Corralejo, you will see that it is a picture very close to the middle of the desert.

FV-1 road is fantastic in asphalt, has little curves but... is limited to 70 km/h... because sand. And it is because in any minute you can have all the road with sand and having problems with your brakes.

Just have a look and will advice which part of the picture I am talking.

http://maps.google.es/?ll=28.692395,-13.715744&spn=0.086133,0.603561&t=h&z=11&vpsrc=6


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I know (depends on your point of view though), but if you add "Western Morocco" it's more clear where Laayoune is located.





alserrod said:


> considering that most of Morocco is in the Atlantic coast and few of the territory in the Mediterranean, "western Morocco" is almost all the territory.


I think Chris wanted to write "Western Sahara", not "Western Morocco". Anyway, Moroccans call it "Southern Provinces" or "Moroccan Sahara".


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yep I meant Western Sahara


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Ljubljana signed in Bosnia:


BNX said:


>


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> Western Sahara is in Morocco.


That's not what the rest of the world thinks 
You even got expelled from African Union about this...


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Verso said:


> Ljubljana signed in Bosnia:


:banana:
this one rocks,do you know where this sign stands?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ On the new motorway north of Banja Luka.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Harwich (GB) signed in the Netherlands - on a public road, so it counts for the thread 

If not for the North Sea, these would be neighbouring countries ...


----------



## Bad_Hafen (May 19, 2010)

damn you Verso i just wanted to post that sign


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bad_Hafen said:


> damn you Verso i just wanted to post that sign


Verso rules,he´s a real cool dude


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually Poland and Slovakia are neighbors but in this certain point there are not, and the route to Bratislava leads through Czech soil. The sign itself is only 100m from the border in Cieszyn, Poland and shows the direction through Český Těšín, Czech Republic.


Source: attus.hu; Click for large picture


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Italy and Greece in Split









Ancona in Zadar









Bari/Italy in Dubrovnik


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Those signs are for ferries across (or, in the case of Greece, down) the Adriatic? I wouldn't say that counts as "non-neighboring."...


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

You don't, but I would, since neither Italy nor Greece can be reached from Croatia over land, buy do not directly border to Croatia.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought the point of the thread was to show cities that you'd have to cross more than one international border to drive to by the route indicated. A sign for Lille or Paris on a Dutch autosnelweg that's leading you to Belgium, or a sign for Milan or Venice in southern Germany. "Get on this boat and be in that country when you get off" is a different situation. (You could say that the Adriatic itself is the - single - international border here.)

Not trying to start an argument here. Just an observation.
:cheers:


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> (You could say that the Adriatic itself is the - single - international border here.)


It also is. I wouldn't consider ferry transfer signs between neighboring countries as appropriate for this topic.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Penn's Woods said:


> I thought the point of the thread was to show cities that you'd have to cross more than one international border to drive to by the route indicated. :cheers:


I did not specify it _that _precisely when creating the thread. So basically, it's up to the poster's interpretation. 
Since we already have a lot of pictures with ferry-transfer destinations (without crossing two or more borders), I'd say they can be accepted here.
Also, if it's just ovals or country names, they don't fit here in the _stricter _sense, but if we have "GR", "TR" ovals in Austria, they are still interesting enough. 

The most interesting photos, of course, remain those signposted cities that require overland travel with at least one "transit" country in between.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting that Beč is not used here.

Furthermore, signs with 4 capital cities are quite rare.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm surprised Vienna is signed, especially since it's an old sign. And it isn't even the farthest destination!


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Palance said:


> Interesting that Beč is not used here.
> 
> Furthermore, signs with 4 capital cities are quite rare.


Beč is Hungarian, isn't?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Serbian. Hungarian is "Bécs" (pronounced almost equally).


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Right.
I knew that. Just checking if you're paying attention.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Antwerpen signed in Cologne(sign doesnt exists anymore,they replaced antwerpen with eindhoven in the late 90s)


Aachen signed in Antwerpen


Dubrovnik signed in Serbia  


München signed in Switzerland


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

How about an official sign in *Austria* signing *Greece* and *Turkey*? Yeah, I have a picture of that one and I'll post it later.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

bogdymol said:


> How about an official sign in Austria signing Greece and Turkey? Yeah, I have a picture of that one and I'll post it later.


Well all know about those. It showed the way to Singapore as well (instead of Serbia)


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Road_UK said:


> Well all know about those.


I didn't knew about them untill I saw them...


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a sign for Blantyre(Malawi) in Zimbabwe but it is,or was,prety dangerous to drive the route via the Tete corridor :cheers:


----------



## KRX_69 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks rpc08 and Corvinus


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw they just installed a sign with Vienna in Arad, Romania. I should take a picture of it soon...


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

bogdymol said:


> I saw they just installed a sign with Vienna in Arad, Romania. I should take a picture of it soon...


Thanks in advance. Even if another city in RO - Oradea - is located on the same E60-route as Vienna, the relation Wien - Budapest - Szeged - Arad keeps its international importance as well..... 

And it is quite similar distance Wien - Arad comparing with Arad - Bucuresti.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

bogdymol said:


> I saw they just installed a sign with Vienna in Arad, Romania.


At first I read they had installed a sign with Arad in Vienna.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Abbazia (Opatija, Croatia) signed in Italy. Funnily enough, I'm not aware of any sign for Opatija in Slovenia.

http://goo.gl/maps/QCDCl


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

Verso said:


> Abbazia (Opatija, Croatia) signed in Italy. Funnily enough, I'm not aware of any sign for Opatija in Slovenia.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/QCDCl


Well, really interesting. There must be only historical reason. In Slovenia the sign "Reka-Rijeka" is certainly enough.


----------



## PascalPascal2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wien signed in Oradea 

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&l...3SlFovH__4C7fbyLoQtUIw&cbp=12,294.88,,0,-3.28


----------



## Moravian (Oct 4, 2010)

PascalPascal2010 said:


> Wien signed in Oradea
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&l...3SlFovH__4C7fbyLoQtUIw&cbp=12,294.88,,0,-3.28


Nice sign on the E60 route and in Romanian language. With remarkable "rounded" distances....


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy mother...









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Taschkent_Wegweiser.jpg


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^Even appears to be an official sign, not a fun/joke one. 
Pakistani and German cities on the same sign :nuts:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Notice how all three endpoints (Karachi, Bandar Abbas, and Hamburg) are ports.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Heck, there is at least 5400 kilometers between Tashkent and Hamburg :nuts:.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Verso said:


> Notice how all three endpoints (Karachi, Bandar Abbas, and Hamburg) are ports.


Probably for truckers that sign is useful, to know the route to follow. In Hamburg is not rare to see trucks coming from that part of the world (mainly Kyrgyzstan)


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

If you need a sign for Hamburg in Pakistan, because you run the risk of getting lost otherwise, then you're not a very good trucker.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Road_UK said:


> If you need a sign for Hamburg in *Pakistan*, because you run the risk of getting lost otherwise, then you're not a very good trucker.


Toshkent is the capital of Uzbekistan..


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

I never saw any truck from Central Asia in Europe, but many from Russia (including Novosibirsk) and Turkey, few from Georgia and even one from Iran and Iraq!

BTW, we have this on Padova ringroad:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pechino = Beijing?


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Verso said:


> Toshkent is the capital of Uzbekistan..


My friend Stan has moaned once that his name is the end of every shit hole. (he goes to these countries a lot as he is in the pipeline business.)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

italystf said:


> I never saw any truck from Central Asia in Europe, but many from Russia (including Novosibirsk) and Turkey, few from Georgia and even one from Iran and Iraq!


In the thread of distant plates, you can see some trucks from Kyrgyzstan spotted in Hamburg by a forumer. To see them in Italy is difficult, it's not an usual route for them as it is for iranian trucks. For example in Cascina Gobba rest area on Tangenziale Est Milano you can see iranian trucks every week-end. On the route for Hamburg and Rotterdam instead is more probably to spot trucks from Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Pechino = Beijing?


Yes. It was put when the highway opened few years ago, I don't know if it's still there.


----------



## masages21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Actually a lot of Poles travel to Vienna by car. There are no direct flights from majority of Polish cities to the Austrian capital.


LT/PL border crossing probably you're right. There should be signs with the names of Lithuanian/Latvian cities mentioned.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

Poles travel everywhere by car. And if this is the case they better start posting Amsterdam from Munich...


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Whether Wien has to be signed in Poland is another discussion. It only makes sense to sign a city if you can follow it continuously on the signs.


I agree, and you can't follow it.

Following the road shown in Kemo's link, you will enter Czech republic and won't find Wien there for a long time. You eventually get to a motorway to Olomouc and Brno. You actually pass the exit towards Brno Centre (after which the motorway destination changes from Brno to Praha) and Wien isn't shown even then. It only appears a few km before the actual inerchange.


----------



## Man.Utd (Dec 19, 2011)

Northern Albania...


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Man.Utd said:


> Northern Albania...


This sign is official? 'Cause it has no sense to direct towards Berlin, a city that is not mentioned in neighbouring countries (and countries neighbouring the neighbouring countries neither) at all...


----------



## Bzyq_74 (Oct 7, 2007)

Listed all the cities one after the other in the countries: Montenegro, Croatia, Slovenia Austria, Czech Republic, and Germany.
Why the lack of Copenhagen and Stockholm?


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

BiH is missing


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Man.Utd said:


> Northern Albania...


Nobody has already realized that all distances are wrong? 100% fake.


----------



## Man.Utd (Dec 19, 2011)

italystf said:


> Nobody has already realized that all distances are wrong? 100% fake.


Indeed, they changed it in 2012  

pic taken from Flickr.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, but still i cannot find a way to arrive to Zagreb from that place in less than 650 km :dunno: (or is that 848? if yes, then it's ok)


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe they changed it from kilometres to miles...


----------



## volodaaaa (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for a little offtopic, but does anyone realized, that that we definitely omit to use Megametres [Mm]?


----------



## Broccolli (May 30, 2010)

x-type said:


> (*or is that 848*? if yes, then it's ok)


Yup i think it is. Zagreb 848km and Ljubljana 989km. That would make sense, since there is about 140km from LJ to ZG


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Proterra said:


> Maybe they changed it from kilometres to miles...


They showed air distances. The old sign had Dubrovnik, Split, Koper, and Trieste.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This sign is in Alicante, AP-7.

We could consider Morocco as a neighbour country but Algeria, obviously isn't...


https://maps.google.es/maps?q=alica...SO22rxX99IhMrQWGg&cbp=12,267.53,,1,-3.45&z=16


----------



## Maks33 (Apr 7, 2010)

A road sign from Russia to Poland, Germany and Italy. Located in the Vladimir Region, on the exit to M7 highway from the Ferrero plant.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27502498?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Graz (Austria) signed in Croatia (stupid :tongue2:

http://goo.gl/maps/RWiEa


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Here too.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I know, it's all around Varaždin.


----------



## nestvaran (Oct 6, 2013)

One of the rare examples in Bosnia and Herzegovina:


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

Has this been posted? 

https://www.google.pl/maps/@50.4381...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sUQ4kjzwJ3Gbe7ZdeZxLoag!2e0

Wien in Klodzko, PL. 

What's curious about the signage in Klodzko is that there's absolutely no mention that the border is closed to traffic over 7.5t, yet it's signposted as a route to Brno and Vienna.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Eulanthe said:


> Absolutely - it's a border crossing, and it makes sense to at least give the distance. It would warn sheep of how far they have to go before they hit the usual mess, at least! But I've always wondered why European countries don't have long-distance signage on roads. I'm not saying after every junction, but every 50km or so, it would be nice to have a sign telling you how far to major destinations - for example, in Austria - signs telling you how far to Belgrade and Dubrovnik.


Bad idea, we don't need them. Highway signage must be the most coincise and basic possible, with no unnecessary information. People need to read the entire content of a (set of) sign(s) quickly, while driving at high speed. Overcrowded signage(*) is annoying and even dangerous, as it makes people slowing down where they aren't supposed to do that.
We have a brain that allow us to look at a map before starting a road trip. If one has to go from Vienna to Dubrovnik, he should know that he has to follow first Graz, then Maribor, then Zagreb, then Split and finally Dubrovnik.

(*) like it's usual in Austria (on motorways) and in Italy (outside motorways).


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

Penn's Woods said:


> That would be a lot more than 87 miles, let alone 87 km.


How do you mean?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

italystf said:


> Bad idea, we don't need them. Highway signage must be the most coincise and basic possible, with no unnecessary information. People need to read the entire content of a (set of) sign(s) quickly, while driving at high speed. Overcrowded signage(*) is annoying and even dangerous, as it makes people slowing down where they aren't supposed to do that.
> We have a brain that allow us to look at a map before starting a road trip. If one has to go from Vienna to Dubrovnik, he should know that he has to follow first Graz, then Maribor, then Zagreb, then Split and finally Dubrovnik.


Posting a separate sign every 50 km or so, as suggested by Eulanthe, will not make signage overcrowded. This type of separate signs showing focal points in the longer distance are for instance a feature of South African signage. On the N1 between Cape Town and Johannesburg, for instance, you won't find these cities on each distance sign, but motorists are given reassurance in this form every now and then. Though motorists know that they cannot use these cities in their navigation.

That said, you can only have something like four cities on these signs, which inevitably triggers the question which towns would be signposted. Even for a theoretical stand-alone sign in Austria, what makes Dubrovnik a logical choice? Comparing Central Europe to South Africa, the number of large towns in the medium to long distance is so big that it will be difficult to select four stand-out towns. Sometimes you can: for instance I like the one-off references to Vienna and Verona at Dreieck Inntal in Germany. It would not hurt at all to repeat these towns on a couple of signs downstream.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

x-type said:


> there is also Maribor signed, what are you maundering?


Happy New Year to you too... Graz is ballast IMO. Perfect in Varaždin would be Ptuj, but it's a bit too small and too close to Maribor. It's signposted on A4 though.


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

Autobahn 4 near Aachen (D). Venlo,Eindhoven (Nederland / Netherlands) Brussel (België / Belgium)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I think you misunderstood this topic:

_Road signs showing cities in *non-neighbouring* foreign countries _

The Netherlands and Belgium are directly neighboring Germany. 

An example would be a road sign in Germany with an Italian destination, or a road sign in Denmark with a Dutch destination.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

del


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

eindhoven the best said:


> How do you mean?


Antwerp, Ohio, would be much more than 87 miles, or km, from that sign in the Netherlands.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

italystf said:


> Bad idea, we don't need them. Highway signage must be the most coincise and basic possible, with no unnecessary information. People need to read the entire content of a (set of) sign(s) quickly, while driving at high speed. Overcrowded signage(*) is annoying and even dangerous, as it makes people slowing down where they aren't supposed to do that.
> We have a brain that allow us to look at a map before starting a road trip. If one has to go from Vienna to Dubrovnik, he should know that he has to follow first Graz, then Maribor, then Zagreb, then Split and finally Dubrovnik.
> 
> (*) like it's usual in Austria (on motorways) and in Italy (outside motorways).


If what Eulanthe's suggesting is what are sometimes called reassurance signs - a sign by the side of the road *not* at a junction listing several significant destinations and the distances to them, I think that's harmless. Where I agree with you European countries tend to give way too much information is at, or approaching, junctions where you have to take in lots of information at 130 km/h. (Don't get me wrong...French signs are lovely to look at pictures of...they give a reasonably clear picture of where you are on the map, although it wouldn't hurt them to give route numbers at Autoroute exits...but at speed?)

The U.S. goes to the other extreme, in my opinion...too little information. But I've said that many times on many threads.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

-Pino- said:


> Posting a separate sign every 50 km or so, as suggested by Eulanthe, will not make signage overcrowded. This type of separate signs showing focal points in the longer distance are for instance a feature of South African signage. On the N1 between Cape Town and Johannesburg, for instance, you won't find these cities on each distance sign, but motorists are given reassurance in this form every now and then. Though motorists know that they cannot use these cities in their navigation.
> 
> That said, you can only have something like four cities on these signs, which inevitably triggers the question which towns would be signposted. Even for a theoretical stand-alone sign in Austria, what makes Dubrovnik a logical choice? Comparing Central Europe to South Africa, the number of large towns in the medium to long distance is so big that it will be difficult to select four stand-out towns. Sometimes you can: for instance I like the one-off references to Vienna and Verona at Dreieck Inntal in Germany. It would not hurt at all to repeat these towns on a couple of signs downstream.


One problem with implementing this (good) idea is that some countries don't permit "one-off" references. Isn't the rule in France that once, say, Lille appears you should be able to follow "Lille" indications all the way there, so it'd need to show up at every Autoroute junction until you were actually there?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Yep. It's known as the continuity principle, so local guidelines would need a bit of an amendment probably. Though the change wouldn't be a huge one. You'd require that focal points be kept on all signs downstream _of a particular type_: signposting X on your 'long distance reassurance sign' then means that X should be used on all long distance reassurance signs downstream, but not on regular directional signage. Until of course there comes the moment that X gets its place on the regular directional signage.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

And - to get back to the topic of this thread - you'd need some international coordination. If the Dutch decided that the distance to Paris would be useful information on reassurance signs on the E19 southbound leaving Breda (or farther north, for that matter), the Belgians would need to keep showing Paris (or Parijs, but that opens a can of worms!) through their territory.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

Penn's Woods said:


> If what Eulanthe's suggesting is what are sometimes called reassurance signs - a sign by the side of the road *not* at a junction listing several significant destinations and the distances to them, I think that's harmless. Where I agree with you European countries tend to give way too much information is at, or approaching, junctions where you have to take in lots of information at 130 km/h. (Don't get me wrong...French signs are lovely to look at pictures of...they give a reasonably clear picture of where you are on the map, although it wouldn't hurt them to give route numbers at Autoroute exits...but at speed?)


Yes, simply reassurance signs - it would be located at regular intervals throughout Europe on major transit routes. Dubrovnik (in Austria) is one such example - a huge amount of traffic on the Austrian A9 is headed towards Dubrovnik and Belgrade, and signing the distance now and then to those destinations would make sense. A simple idea would be to place the signs before rest areas - reminding people that they have 800km to go and that taking a break isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Eulanthe said:


> a huge amount of traffic on the Austrian A9 is headed towards Dubrovnik and Belgrade


Huge? Maybe 1% or so. There is significant traffic to Belgrade or beyond only on holidays. There isn't much traffic to Dubrovnik or beyond even in summer weekends. Most traffic throughout the year are locals.


----------



## celevac (Dec 27, 2012)

Dubrovnik? That's ridiculous. Even in summer, most tourists come to Istra peninsula or northern Dalmatia, only a small amount of people drive all the way to Dubrovnik. Many people actually fly into Dubrovnik Airport. 

However, Zagreb would be quite good to signpost in Austria. That does not mean that you have to remove Maribor. Never said that. But it would be good to mention the distance to Zagreb from time to time. They do it right from the Austria-Slovenia border as well, so why not starting at Graz or even earlier (on the A9 at least)?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know if this was already posted, but on Italian A21 near Alessandria there are a couple of distance signs showing Zagreb (signposted as the Italian exonym, Zagabria).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I think you misunderstood this topic:
> 
> _Road signs showing cities in *non-neighbouring* foreign countries _
> 
> ...


I read this and immediately thought of that sign at the _autobahndreieck_ Inntal with Verona in it.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> I don't know if this was already posted, but on Italian A21 near Alessandria there are a couple of distance signs showing Zagreb (signposted as the Italian exonym, Zagabria).


Seriously? Any pic or Street View link?
If I remember well, Chriszwolle once mentioned a sign pointing to Rome near the Swiss border. I'd like to see it as well.

Anyway, A10 near Genoa









Bitch please :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> I don't know if this was already posted, but on Italian A21 near Alessandria there are a couple of distance signs showing Zagreb (signposted as the Italian exonym, Zagabria).


This sounds as random as it can get.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

italystf said:


> Seriously? Any pic or Street View link?
> If I remember well, Chriszwolle once mentioned a sign pointing to Rome near the Swiss border. I'd like to see it as well.
> 
> Anyway, A10 near Genoa


France is a non-neighboring country? ;-)


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

italystf said:


> Seriously? Any pic or Street View link?


I drive that route quite often but noticed those signs only recently. Next time I'll try and take some pics.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

italystf said:


> Bitch please :lol:


I already forgot this sign! I remember discovering that my hometown is closer to that sign than Trapani. Anyway, I believe no one is driving from this point all the way to Beijing, though.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Penn's Woods said:


> France is a non-neighboring country? ;-)


Sorry for the OT, it was just to show another very long distance sign in Italy, like it could be Alessandria - Zagreb. This kind of signage is very rare in Italy.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Sign for Thessaloniki on A1 near Nis in Serbia:
https://www.google.rs/maps/@43.3702313,21.8172576,3a,75y,180h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sMmu2udZzFIhWi26T3x0O7Q!2e0


----------



## michau88 (Dec 26, 2011)

I suppose that picture doesn't count officialy, because the sign was put only temporarily? 

A2 (Highway of Freedom) showing Lisbon.


----------



## Eulanthe (Dec 29, 2006)

Slightly OT, but what's normally signed from Warsaw on the A2? Poznań?


----------



## Maciek_CK (Dec 10, 2007)

^^Konin, Poznań, Świecko, (Łódź). Further west Świecko, Berlin, (Zielona Góra), (Gorzów Wielkopolski).


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

italystf said:


> Anyway, A10 near Genoa


This is silly in so many ways...

If going to Paris through Marseille, Paris isn't signposted until Lyon bypass. Second, the shortest route from Genova to Paris goes through Mt Blanc (saving over 100 km) and from Savona to Paris through Frejus.

But judging from the kilometres shown (111 to the border) this picture is taken_ with Savona already passed_ and so those driving to Paris never see this sign in the first place... except maybe those banned from Mt Blanc and Frejus.



italystf said:


> Bitch please :lol:


... no comment.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

You quote the motherf*cker complete with picture (which is discouraged here) and then you write no comment?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^We are having a day, aren't we?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

The route number E1 says it all on the first sign. This stretch of road is part of the pre-1985 E1, which ran Rome-Genova-Orange-Lyon-Paris-Le Havre-Southampton-London. The sign was these focal points was probably first placed in a completely different era, and the owner of the road has chosen not to change the sign notwithstanding the fact that this E1 is a rather distant memory.

I'm not sure whether this coastal route has ever been the quicker route to Paris in comparison with the Alpine tunnels. It might have been in the early days of the 1950 Declaration of Geneva, before opening of the Mont Blanc Tunnel (let alone Frejus). Probably for a further while after opening too, as the tunnels did not have any motorway/expressway connection.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

-Pino- said:


> The route number E1 says it all on the first sign. This stretch of road is part of the pre-1985 E1, which ran Rome-Genova-Orange-Lyon-Paris-Le Havre-Southampton-London. The sign was these focal points was probably first placed in a completely different era, and the owner of the road has chosen not to change the sign notwithstanding the fact that this E1 is a rather distant memory.
> 
> I'm not sure whether this coastal route has ever been the quicker route to Paris in comparison with the Alpine tunnels. It might have been in the early days of the 1950 Declaration of Geneva, before opening of the Mont Blanc Tunnel (let alone Frejus). Probably for a further while after opening too, as the tunnels did not have any motorway/expressway connection.


That sign certainly isn't from the 1950s, as we started to use that font and the green color in 1969. It would make more sense to signpost Barcelona instead of Paris there.


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Sure enough. This looks like a retroflective sign and I'd be surprised if it was older than 15 years. But this stretch of A10 opened in 1969 and this sign will have had predecessors also referring to Paris.

During all those years, there would have been many opportunities to update the content of this sign to reflect current reality that there are quicker routes to Paris and that a long distance focal on the E80 (e.g. Barcelona) might be more appropriate after E1 was replaced by E80. But that's not how things always work. A sign showing that your road heads to Paris looks kind-of cool, cooler than Barcelona. Possibly this type of message even provides some goodwill locally. So it wasn't replaced or updated.


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Not really a road, but still interesting: This sign is located near the tripoint NL-BE-DE. The sign is on the German side and the leftmost sign contains 3 destinations, all of them in another country: Vaals is in the Netherlands, Aachen in Germany and Gemmenich in Belgium.

The path to Gemmenich in Belgium however is not directly from Germany to Belgium but goes via Dutch territory.


----------



## VanderLoo (Jul 4, 2017)

Sign for Tirana and Shkodra ( AL ) on R7 near Prizren in Kosovo


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Hi - This thread is for *non-neighbouring* countries. There's another thread for neighbouring countries. :cheers:


----------



## nantro litro (Mar 2, 2015)

italystf said:


> g.spinoza said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this was already posted, but on Italian A21 near Alessandria there are a couple of distance signs showing Zagreb (signposted as the Italian exonym, Zagabria).
> ...


Nearly three years have passed since the above request was asked: time to satisfy it (better late than never)
https://www.google.it/maps/@44.9191474,8.8551742,3a,75y,90h,90t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1slVvXJt8wCl4KnTRhO_8fxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

nantro litro said:


> Nearly three years have passed since the above request was asked: time to satisfy it (better late than never)
> https://www.google.it/maps/@44.9191474,8.8551742,3a,75y,90h,90t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1slVvXJt8wCl4KnTRhO_8fxw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


I honestly don't see the point. I think Trieste would be enough here. Not even near Slovenian border we have signs to Zagreb, only Ljubljana.
And signposting the exact distance to the junction (raccordo) with A1 and A4 doesn't make sense either.


----------



## nantro litro (Mar 2, 2015)

^^
Yes, I agree with you.
You don't see the point? Neither do I.
Maybe because there's none :lol:

I would also have omitted Rome


----------



## MadMax87 (Oct 17, 2017)

Verso said:


> There's a new sign for Zagreb on RA14 by Fernetti. At least they've finally removed the "L*i*ubljana" sign. :lol:



Have you some pictures about it? Anyway hi all , i'm new in this forum


----------



## Jachoslaw (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi there, Austria and Poland don't border with each other, but one sign in Kłodzko (PL) gives direction to Vienna 
https://www.google.pl/maps/@50.4380917,16.6600433,3a,23.4y,259.48h,93.59t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sddjN7jOZFmXwi1mOHNORIA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## nestvaran (Oct 6, 2013)

In Bosnia and Herzegovina we got a new stretch of highway near the border with Croatia and a whole new sign directing to Budapest in Hungary, which B&H does not border. This is probably the second sign of this kind in Bosnia, the other one being also on a highway near Banja Luka, interestingly also showing distance to Budapest


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

nestvaran said:


> In Bosnia and Herzegovina we got a new stretch of highway near the border with Croatia and a whole new sign directing to Budapest in Hungary, which B&H does not border. This is probably the second sign of this kind in Bosnia, the other one being also on a highway near Banja Luka, interestingly also showing distance to Budapest


More then 20 years ago i was "reading" a map of Yugoslavia and i noticed that the E73 goes from the Croatian Coast to Budapest and i thought one day there will be a motorway from Split to Budapest and maybe even a Sign for Sarajevo and/or Split in Hungary or for Budapest in Bosnia. And today is that day and i am so excited that it makes me cry


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

nestvaran said:


> This is probably the second sign of this kind in Bosnia, the other one being also on a highway near Banja Luka, interestingly also showing distance to Budapest


That sign shows Ljubljana.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Praha and Vilnius on a single sign. They are in countries that do not border each other.


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Praha and Vilnius on a single sign. They are in countries that do not border each other.


Same goes for Tallinn and Kaunas (spelled Tallina and Kauņa in Latvian).

If it weren't for Kaliningrad oblast, it would also go for Pskov (spelled Pleskava) and Kaunas.

https://www.google.com/maps/@57.006...4!1sQ7KVgpIuEnDva4L8Q3qbnw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Brno and Győr:

https://www.google.com/maps/@48.141...4!1sHnAckPqbrSZMyd5Rk1UE4A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## eeee. (Mar 3, 2008)

...or Vaduz (FL) and Munich (D):
https://goo.gl/maps/mWfHeVUNjpL2


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

And plenty of other signs...


----------



## PascalPascal2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, 
I don´t know if they have been posted before, but here are two signs in Romania:

Istanbul signed in Constanta on DN3
https://goo.gl/maps/6gxc4A9GYet

Vienna in Oradea on DN1
https://goo.gl/maps/waykWK9cLjt


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Quoting this one from the Croatian forum, showing Trieste on A7:



Puležan;148596487 said:


> A7 Krizisce-Orehovica (1/4)


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

A nice one just encountered in the Estonian roads forum, in this post:


DSC07412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I have seen a recent sign more or less here (N-340 with C-12) pointing "Morocco" and "Algeria" in Spanish and Arabic

https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...1f27f3cf79a6d7b2!8m2!3d40.7067997!4d0.5801695


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Munich and Istanbul, near Pirot, Serbia
https://tremola.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/dsc_5536.jpg


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it a main cross?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Someone has corrected "Ista*m*bul".  And what's the point of that sign for obligatory going straight forward?


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Amsterdam signed in Switzerland. This is from the Verkehrshaus der Schweiz in Luzern but i am not sure if this sign really so existed cause it makes absolutely no sense. 



https://s17.directupload.net/images/190929/qq6bcseh.jpg


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Zagor666 said:


> Amsterdam signed in Switzerland. This is from the Verkehrshaus der Schweiz in Luzern but i am not sure if this sign really so existed cause it makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is the Verkehrshaus der Schweiz? I know what it means, but what is it? Sign warehouse? Road museum?...


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

And US 66 is nowhere near I-93. 
Nor are you likely to see kangaroos on either of them.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

One sign has a plate with "Nordpol" – North Pole. I also can't find any use for that in the Switzerland...

Or... Moskva, Kiev, Murmansk... Maybe the Swiss road authority wanted to prove that their signs support Cyrylic script too


----------



## SRC_100 (May 21, 2014)

🔼🔼
No name of Brno in Hungarian?! What an oversight! 😭😱


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Hungarian Wikipedia tells me that Brno is also called: Berén, Börön or Börénvásár in Hungarian, though their page name is Brno.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hungarian Wikipedia tells me that Brno is also called: Berén, Börön or Börénvásár in Hungarian, though their page name is Brno.


Those names are pretty old fashioned and I guess less than 10% of Hungarian people would understand them. Brno is called Brno, or sometimes, rarely, the German name, Brünn, is also used, those Hungarian names are not in use at all.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Edit


----------

